# 3D Targets



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Im in the market for a 3D target. I'm looking at getting the GlenDel standered size. I had a Mckenzie a few years ago and like it but it looks like they have changed a bit. What do you guys like to shoot at? Any suggestions.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Stay away from the McKenzie Aim Rites. They are a balll buster trying to get the arrows out. The Rineharts seem to be the nicest in my experience.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I've been doing quite a bit of research on targets this year and it seems as though the consensus is that the GlenDel targets are overpriced junk....LOTS of guys blowing through their targets in a relatively short period of time. Spend your money once and go with a Rinehart....they will hold up much better than the GlenDel.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

X3 on Reinhart!


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for that info guy's but I cant afford a $500 target right now. I guess I should have put best target for the money under $200. Please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

you can get a rinehart for under $200 - just not their "competition" version

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._101340_999043045_450000000_999043044_450-9-1


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Ill second the rhineharts. I have a rhinehart backyard buck and have been shooting it for 5 years with broadheads and field points(just before the season), and its still holding up.

I know they are pricey, but they hold up...i havent even replaced my insert yet. The arrows come out easily. Also, i think the backyard buck is a more realistic target size wise then say a Glendel buck.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

We have been using 2 different models of the GlenDel with no issues. At the price it is a great deal. The other good part about the GlenDel's is that you can flip the core around, giving you more shots before it needs to be replaced.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Are the Reinharts the ones that feel like they're made of soft foam?
I've seen some at the shoots and don't know who make em but they feel nothing like my old Mackenzies the body on those feel foamy compared to the vital area thats alot more denser and harder.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

sullyxlh said:


> Are the Reinharts the ones that feel like they're made of soft foam?
> I've seen some at the shoots and don't know who make em but they feel nothing like my old Mackenzies the body on those feel foamy compared to the vital area thats alot more denser and harder.


Yes they are. The soft foam they use does a good job of releasing the arrows when you pull them out. I had an older 3d target when i first started using carbons, and thetarget seemed like it melted to the carbon arrow...i could not remove the arrow. No such problem with a rhinehart.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Not to sound like a broken record, but RhineHart is the way to go for 3D targets.


----------

